
There’s enough wind energy over the oceans to power human civilization - endswapper
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2017/10/09/theres-enough-wind-energy-over-the-oceans-to-power-human-civilization-scientists-say/
======
endswapper
NB: Title edited for space.

